# No 2011 point charts yet.



## Twinkstarr (Dec 20, 2009)

Called MS yesterday to make my 2010 reservations for Thanksgiving. Thought to ask about the 2011 charts as some of the comments made by DVC at the annual meeting had some thinking another re-allocation might be in the mix again.

No charts yet, other than for DCL cruises. MS lady said they show up on their computers the same time we'll be able to see them on the member website.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 20, 2009)

Makes you wonder what's up, huh? 

I wonder if they'll up the points for the first two weeks of December since that's so popular with the membership. Should be interesting. Hopefully the points go down when I like to go . . .


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 20, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Makes you wonder what's up, huh?
> 
> I wonder if they'll up the points for the first two weeks of December since that's so popular with the membership. Should be interesting. Hopefully the points go down when I like to go . . .



Well if it's a nutty to book as we are led to believe, I think it might be next on the list. But where would they drop the points? 

So far the 2010 rebalance has saved me 50ish points on a GV at Thanksgiving. MLK weekend(just playing when the charts came out) would save me about 18 points. Easter week at VB went up 2 points. So I'm coming out ahead.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2009)

> But where would they drop the points?


From where I sit, the second half of summer is over-pointed.

The period from mid-July all the way through September is Value Season on CRO's calendar, but all of July and the first half of August is in Magic Season on DVC's.  If you value at $10.50/pt, my upcoming late July 2BR at VWL is $525/night.  CRO's rack rate for the same room, including tax, is $742.  That's only a discount of 30% in return for a Member's long-term commitment.  Pretty thin compared to the effective discounts most other times of the year.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 20, 2009)

bnoble said:


> From where I sit, the second half of summer is over-pointed.
> 
> The period from mid-July all the way through September is Value Season on CRO's calendar, but all of July and the first half of August is in Magic Season on DVC's.  If you value at $10.50/pt, my upcoming late July 2BR at VWL is $525/night.  CRO's rack rate for the same room, including tax, is $742.  That's only a discount of 30% in return for a Member's long-term commitment.  Pretty thin compared to the effective discounts most other times of the year.



Orlando in late July? Way too humid for me. That's when you find me "Up North". When I was a kid, we used to do Sanibel Island in July. 

Considering what I see on the DIS about availability at that time for the 7 month window, it looks like a lot of DVC'ers stay away. Always see people getting BCV in July(home of the "cool" pool).


----------



## littlestar (Dec 20, 2009)

That's true, Brian. Most kids in our area are actually back in school by the 1st or 2nd week of August. 

Presently as empty nesters, we like to vacation mid January, 1st to 2nd week of March, first or second week of May, and the last week in September. Of course, once our daughters provide us with some grandkids  I'm sure the schedule will change. 

One thing I was really surprised and glad to see with Wyndham's point schedule was that Thanksgiving falls in value season. Once we have some grandkids, I like the fact that I can stay at Bonnet Creek for low points during Thanksgiving week. I know DVC bumps the days on/around Thanksgiving up into Magic Season points.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2009)

> Orlando in late July? Way too humid for me. That's when you find me "Up North". When I was a kid, we used to do Sanibel Island in July.


We took a last-minute trip down last July, and basically sat in waterparks and pools for the entire week---we didn't even buy theme park tickets, just a water park/disney quest AP.  So we were either in water, or indoors in AC, so it was downright pleasant.  We're going to brave the theme parks a little bit this year, just to see how awful it is.  

If I had a choice, I'd absolutely rather go during the period between P-Week and Easter---and so would most other folks, as that's Peak Season for CRO's calendar.  Of our eight Orlando visits, six have been in Febraury/March.  One was July, and one was an adults-only long weekend over Memorial Day.  But, Michigan is in session for my kids' February and April breaks this year.  I'm not willing to pull the kids out of school for "yet another Disney trip", and even though I have tenure, I can't bring myself to make my graduate students teach my course so that I can go on vacation.  So, that leaves Christmas or Summer.  As we already had a 4BR at Powhatan booked for late June with friends from our grad school/residency days, we didn't have many options left.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 20, 2009)

bnoble said:


> We took a last-minute trip down last July, and basically sat in waterparks and pools for the entire week---we didn't even buy theme park tickets, just a water park/disney quest AP.  So we were either in water, or indoors in AC, so it was downright pleasant.  We're going to brave the theme parks a little bit this year, just to see how awful it is.
> 
> If I had a choice, I'd absolutely rather go during the period between P-Week and Easter---and so would most other folks, as that's Peak Season for CRO's calendar.  Of our eight Orlando visits, six have been in Febraury/March.  One was July, and one was an adults-only long weekend over Memorial Day.  But, Michigan is in session for my kids' February and April breaks this year.  I'm not willing to pull the kids out of school for "yet another Disney trip", and even though I have tenure, I can't bring myself to make my graduate students teach my course so that I can go on vacation.  So, that leaves Christmas or Summer.  As we already had a 4BR at Powhatan booked for late June with friends from our grad school/residency days, we didn't have many options left.



Never quite understood why the local school districts in University towns don't try to co-ordinate breaks with the University. It was the same way at Purdue when I was there. Went on a cruise one Spring Break and ran into some faculty members(not from my major, luckily) and they had to pull their kids out for the week. 

July 4th at Myrtle Beach this year was a push for my DH. He would rather go to the Mountains than the beach in summer(unless the beach is on Lake Michigan). 

Had a moment of serious consideration of changing T-gving reservation for next year to Xmas yesterday.  Going down the 18th coming home Xmas day, but with the higher chance of a snow storm mess, decided to stick with Turkey trip.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2009)

> Never quite understood why the local school districts in University towns don't try to co-ordinate breaks with the University.


Normally, they do, but there is also a constraint induced by the county-wide April break.  Michigan recently passed legislation requiring counties to coordinate Christmas and Spring breaks.  In Washtenaw, Spring break is the first full week of April, and the school district wants at least four weeks of instruction between the winter break and the April one.  But, Michigan's needs to be in the middle of the term.  So, when they can line up, they do,  but they won't for 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 21, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Normally, they do, but there is also a constraint induced by the county-wide April break.  Michigan recently passed legislation requiring counties to coordinate Christmas and Spring breaks.  In Washtenaw, Spring break is the first full week of April, and the school district wants at least four weeks of instruction between the winter break and the April one.  But, Michigan's needs to be in the middle of the term.  So, when they can line up, they do,  but they won't for 2010 or 2011.



Big Surprise, Perrysburg Public Schools 2010-2011 calendar is out already! Usually doesn't show up until Feb or March. Can pencil in day for 11 month mark for Spring Break at Vero Beach! 

We get the full 2 weeks for Xmas/NYE off next year. Boys aren't done until tomorrow. I think we are the only district in the area still in session. 

Back to DVC point charts, I think they are doing something, I think perhaps late April(after Easter when applicable)-early May might be the drop if another time has to increase. 

Don't know about the rest of you, but this re-allocation seems to hit the people who bought a small contract at BCV for the 11 month window for F&W, VWL for 1st 2 weeks of December etc.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 21, 2009)

We get two weeks around Christmas too, but Michigan's final exam schedule usually means I can't leave the week before, and it would have to be the week after---also known as hell week, the busiest week of the year bar none.  I'm still finishing my grading for this term now.


----------

